# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  La programmation dforme-t'elle votre vision de la ralit?

## Tudko

??

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> ??


Trs bonne question, trs bien pose ...

MAIS, je me demande pourquoi programmer dformerait ma vision du monde.

O as-tu rcupr cette ide ?  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

*Toutes* les activits pratiques de manire intensive forgent notre manire de voir le monde.

----------


## Mat.M

> La programmation dforme-t'elle votre vision de la ralit?


attention thmatique hautement tautologique.
OUi c'est certain que passer son temps dans le virtuel bref comme dans le film de the Matrix cela nous loigne de la ralit des choses.




> MAIS, je me demande pourquoi programmer dformerait ma vision du monde.
> P


pour la simple raison que face  un cran la perception que fait l'esprit des choses n'est que totalement immatrielle...
ce sont des choses abstraites et non tangibles que l'esprit dissocie face  un cran ( bref des pixels et des donnes sur l'cran)

Cependant si je vois afficher un compte ngatif sur ma banque en ligne l c'est pas du tout du virtuel ,ce sont des choses bien concrtes et mon banquier va m'appeler rapidement  ::D: 





> *Toutes* les activits pratiques de manire intensive forgent notre manire de voir le monde.


euuh a c'est la version du Taylorisme ou la vision stalinienne de l'conomie et de la socit.
Bref l'esprit industriel dans toute sa splendeur
Vous m'avez contredit  ce sujet dans un message prcdent il y a quelques temps dj  ::mouarf::

----------

